# droszt



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

A mai újságban láttam az alábbi mondatot:
_Eltűntek a régi autók a drosztokról._

Feltételezem, hogy a taxik várakozó helyeivel lehet kapcsolatban ez a szó, de még sosem hallottam.

Ti ismeritek a jelentését (és esetleg az eredetét)?

Köszönöm előre is a meglátásokat.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Én ismertem a szót "taxiállomás" jelentésben, bár aktívan sosem használtam. Az eredetén már én is tűnődtem, és két verziót is találtam rá a neten. 
Az egyik személynévi eredetű, _Droszt Tivadar_ német mérnők nevéből. A másik a német _drosseln _(=lovat kiköt) igéből származtatja.
Az elsőt az alábbi cikk is említi:
100 éve taxizik Budapest

Gyanús, hogy németes helyesírással, Theodor Drost nevére rákeresve a neten semmit sem találni.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, AndrasBP. 
Lehetséges stilárisan besorolni valahogy?/ Pl. lehetne kifejezetten pl. újságírói nyelvezet része?


----------



## AndrasBP

Hát, én inkább szakzsargonnak nevezném, amit az újságírók is átvettek. Kellene a szó használatáról egy felmérést végezni taxisok körében.


----------



## Zsanna

Tehát úgy gondolod, hogy ez inkább a taxisok zsargonja.
Köszi.


----------

